
Hybrid Embryos of Near-Extinct Rhino Created in Lab - ax00x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/04/science/northern-white-rhino-embryo.html
======
aoner
I was recently thinking about this. With the advances made in crispr we can
perhaps bring back species that we made go extinct. Some people might not like
this idea but if you think about it, much of the 'nature' we think is
untouched was created by man. So why not accept the fact that we as homo
Sapiens have a unusually large footprint on the world and try to create a
world we'd like (create nature and bring back extinct animals anywhere we
want)

